# Bellator 108 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 108 takes place in 7 days Friday November 15th at 6:30 PM Eastern. Only in Bellator can you find a Joey Beltran fight as main event over the heavyweight title fight. Still there are some really good fights on this one. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. 



> Joey Beltran vs. Quinton Jackson
> Alexander Volkov vs. Vitaly Minakov
> Patricio Freire vs. Justin Wilcox
> Marcos Galvao vs. Tom McKenna
> ...











Picks sent by:

CupCake
Smacybear
GDPofDRB
kantowrestler


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Im in...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 108 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Vitaly Minakov :thumbsup:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao :thumbsup:
> ...


CupCake


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Alexander Volkov :thumbsdown:
> Patricio Freire :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> MAIN CARD
> 
> Quinton Jackson def. Joey Beltran via TKO (strikes) – Round 1, 4:59
> Vitaly Minakov def. Alexander Volkov via TKO (strikes) – Round 1, 2:57
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... congrats to SmackyBear who almost had it perfect and in 2nd was CupCake. Watch out if she comes back that was a hell of a debut.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

GARGH! So close


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that was my first perfect main card prediction.


----------

